# "LINGUAS" w /etc/portage/package...?

## ial

Jak ustawić LINGUAS ale selektywnie per ebuild? Np. chcę aby man pages mi się instalowało po angielsku a inne aplikacje po polsku, jak?

----------

## SlashBeast

zapoznaj sie z bashrc portage.

----------

## ial

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> zapoznaj sie z bashrc portage.

 ok, wiem że można miec plik /etc/portage/bashrc tylko nadal nie wiem jak selektywnie ustawiać tam LINGUAS i inne KEYWORDS specjalnie dla poszczególnych ebuilds

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *ial wrote:*   

> Jak ustawić LINGUAS ale selektywnie per ebuild? Np. chcę aby man pages mi się instalowało po angielsku a inne aplikacje po polsku, jak?

 

Możesz ustawić w /etc/portage/package.use np.

```
app-office/openoffice-bin -linguas_pl linguas_en
```

jeśli nie jesteś pewien jak się będzie nazywać flaga to

```

equery uses nazwa-paczki|grep linguas

```

----------

## unK

 *ial wrote:*   

> Jak ustawić LINGUAS ale selektywnie per ebuild? Np. chcę aby man pages mi się instalowało po angielsku a inne aplikacje po polsku, jak?

 

przykład dla openoffice i LINGUAS="pl":

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage/env/app-office/

echo "LINGUAS=\"pl\"" >> /etc/portage/env/app-office/openoffice
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Co do manów to lepiej zrobic sobie wrapper czy alias w powloce alias man="LC_ALL=C LANG=C man" i zawsze many dostaniesz po angielsku.

----------

## ial

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> Możesz ustawić w /etc/portage/package.use np.
> 
> ```
> app-office/openoffice-bin -linguas_pl linguas_en
> ```
> ...

 

Jak to? To LINGUAS (i inne keywords) i tak jest potem jakoś tłumaczona na flagi USE?

----------

## ial

 *unK wrote:*   

> przykład dla openoffice i LINGUAS="pl":
> 
> ```
> mkdir -p /etc/portage/env/app-office/
> 
> ...

 

ustawiłem 

```
echo "LINGUAS=\"\"" >> /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/man-pages
```

lecz nadal mam:

```
17:07:32 etc #  emerge -va man man-pages

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3  USE="lzma* -nls" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.19  USE="-nls" LINGUAS="pl -cs -da -de -es -fr -it -ja -nl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 0 kB

```

----------

## ryba84

A może tak 

```
LINGUAS="en" emerge man man-pages
```

----------

